# Sarcoids - gutted



## Meowy Catkin (22 April 2017)

So my lovely grey has some rough patches of skin in her 'armpit' region. The vet has just left and is sending photos off to Prof K as she thinks that they are sarcoids.  I should get his recommendations for treatment in approx 10 days.

Any stories of successful sarcoid treatment are gratefully received.


----------



## StableMum (22 April 2017)

My daughter's pony developed sarcoids some years ago, he ended up with 35! He had all different types, flat, on stalks, he covered every type I think! The biggest was under his belly on the girth line.  We had them treated with Liverpool cream, and that big one shelled out like a tennis ball, but you wouldn't  know it had been there now. All disappeared and he's left  with only one or two flat dark scars. Liverpool cream isn't  pleasant but for us it worked.  I do think we were helped by the fact that my other daughter was the vet applying the cream and she took her time and was meticulous in its application. 
Good luck with your mare, there is light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Regandal (22 April 2017)

There is a fb group called sarcoids, sarcoids,  sarcoids.  Very supportive and lots of heartening stories.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 April 2017)

Thanks both of you.  I'm not on FB, but I'm sure that the group is very helpful for those that are.


----------



## rara007 (22 April 2017)

We're just on the home straight now- mixed sarcoid on a 6 year old pony upper eye lid. Spent 10 days up at the AHT getting HDR at the start of the year. So far so good! Was never really painful, able to carry on with work quickly, seems to be going...
Another was more simple- nodular on the chest of 7yo pony, banding failed, Liverpool cream worked and now about 8 years later still no sign of another.


----------



## PorkChop (22 April 2017)

Have got rid of sarcoids successfully several times, the latest by using Liverpool Cream.

Sounds like you have caught them early, so no reason why they can't be treated and not come back


----------



## Goldenstar (22 April 2017)

Fatty has the nodular types I think he's had about five lots done over the years he has them lasered although fairly shocking when you first see it done it's worked well he not grown one for several years fingers crossed touch wood etc etc .
J grew on on the site of a small wound it's assumed it was passed from a fly from Fatty ,it was  in a difficult place it was surgically removed then anti viral cream used and a dressing stitched over it it healed up and you can see where it was now mind it helps he's a grey .


----------



## alainax (22 April 2017)

Having good results with banding and freezing. Not expensive either  banding won't be any use for flat one though I guess.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 April 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I have been advised to keep them all in fly rugs etc... as soon as the flies come out to prevent transference.

Here's a photo, it's the same under both armpits.


----------



## Queenbee (22 April 2017)

Oh FC... I am sorry - one of the top 10 scary words uttered by vets.  Nothing to really add, others can advise better but Im really sorry for your news and will be keeping fingers and toes crossed xx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 April 2017)

Thanks QB.


----------



## Tyssandi (22 April 2017)

My new grey mare developed sarcoids and were treated by vet and some needed treatment but but all are healing up nicely, till a new one sprouted by her teats.   Since been banded................................. and dropped off.
My old mare got some when I bought her -  but all banded and dissappeared totaly, listen to your vet as I am sure they will sort it and they should go or need extra treatment.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 April 2017)

Thanks. I will definitely follow the Vet's advice to the letter, she's a young horse and I want her to have the best outcome possible.


----------



## Buddy'sMum (23 April 2017)

Sorry about your youngster, Faracat.

My (then) 4-year old developed a nodular sarcoid on his inner thigh in Aug 2015, it was tiny, looked like a fly bite but I just had that sinking feeling and had my vet take a look. Prof K recommended 3 applications of Liverpool Cream which was very straightforward, no sedation needed, just bute for a few days before and after each application. There was a crusty scab for a while which eventually fell off. 

I'm paranoid about every bump and fly bite and I think I always will be but so far, so good.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (23 April 2017)

I had one with a couple that I was able to band.  Sending healing vibes. X


----------



## AnShanDan (23 April 2017)

Only direct experience I've had was a horse with 3, treated with Liverpool cream, not returned yet in 4 years.

They are so common and it is very rare to find a horse that is so badly affected that it actually limits what you can do with it, the treatments are good and getting better.

Not nice, admittedly, but so much less serious than some conditions.


----------



## RachJ1994 (24 April 2017)

I have seen many success stories of sarcoids treated by Prof. K, I would just wait it out and see what his advice says. If you have Facebook look on Equine Medical Solutions Ltd. page (Prof. Knottenbelt's company), if you don't then look at www.equinesarcoid.co.uk, there is lots of information there. As far as I know, sarcoids in the axilla (Armpit) can be difficult and you need to get them with the correct treatment first time to tackle them, Prof. Knottenbelt will know what to do!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 April 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## irish_only (25 April 2017)

Hi Faracat,  I've been battling a sarcoid for 3 yrs with vet assistance. Mine recommended not using Liverpool cream as it is both very painful and expensive.  Long story short, I used the Black Salve as seen on the sarcoids fb page, and blow me down, 2 weeks later it came out by the root leaving a pink healthy hole that has healed beautifully. I am /was flabbergasted. It appears to be drawn into the sarcoid and aids the body in rejecting it. No pain or swelling and it costs £21


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 April 2017)

I'll mention the black salve to the vet and see what she says.


----------



## leflynn (26 April 2017)

My then 5 yr old had a large sarcoid over his eye and a couple of tiny one under the other eye, was treated at leahurst under prof K for the larger (with iridium wire treatment) and the little ones at home with liverpool cream, all gone and he is now 11  Prof K is an amazing man!


----------



## hihosilver (26 April 2017)

My grey young horse 5 at the time (now 9) had the exact same as yours in the same place. At the time they came he was not very well and suffering from a virus and raised liver enzymes. I just put sudacream on mainly to stop flies getting at them and they were sore. I had a vet look at them and she confirmed sarcoids.  I decided not to treat as I was concerned using Liverpool cream might make them really sore and him uncomfortable to ride.  fast forward to today and there is nothing there and hair has all grown back! perhaps I was just lucky! x


----------



## wiglet (27 April 2017)

My mare had a small occult sarcoid on her chest, low down between her front legs. My vet said the standard treatment was Liverpool cream but like hihosilver, I wasn't keen to use such a caustic substance. Vet advised keeping a fly rug on and keeping a close eye on the sarcoid, any changes then treatment would be necessary. I kept it covered with sudocreme and a fly rug. 12 months later and the sarcoid was much smaller and difficult to find. Today, there is no sign of it. Vet said occasionally they do resolve of their own accord. Always seek a vets advice though.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 April 2017)

As they are developing, rather than shrinking, I'm not sure that doing nothing is the right thing.


----------



## leflynn (27 April 2017)

Faracat said:



			As they are developing, rather than shrinking, I'm not sure that doing nothing is the right thing.
		
Click to expand...

One of my boys over his eye grew at quite a rate and I was told if we didn't act he may lose an eye, better to do something than nothing with sarcoids!


----------



## darli (27 April 2017)

Zirrus had a couple of flat, scaly sarcoids - one on his cheek and another on one of his forearms.  Our vet suggested blood root ointment which I used in conjunction with sarc-ex.  The areas did get inflamed but not seriously so.  He never minded us putting the ointment on.  Both areas healed and have hair regrowth - this was 10 a12 years ago.  We never had any other issues.  Hope you have a similar success.

Just thinking if it is both sides could she be rubbing on her hooves when laying down?  It would be very unfortunate to get two sarcoids in the same areas at the same time.


----------



## jules9203 (27 April 2017)

My mare had a sarcoid near the girth that kept coming back more aggressively after banding, freezing and liverpool cream. Finally treated it with the Arc Equine Unit. Did what it said - took over 3 months, the sarcoid grew, then shrivelled, then dropped off. Is slowly growing back and as my mare is now 18yrs I doubt I will treat it with anything else. Fingers x for you


----------



## Britestar (27 April 2017)

I've had two wth them.

!st one was about 5 years old and had 3 perioccular nodular sacoids. They were treated with BCG vaccine. Last week she was 21yrs old - never came back.

Other was about 5 years old. Had a slightly raised one on his tummy. Treated with Liverpool cream. Fell off, never came back. He is 9 in June.

Both are homebred. Others from the same family have never had.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 April 2017)

Yes the first vet that saw her didn't think they were sarcoids due to the symmetry, but the rough patches got worse and the 2nd Vet, who saw her just before I started this thread, thinks they are sarcoids. Apparently fine skinned areas that sweat a lot are more prone. When she lies down, the areas aren't rubbed by anything - I checked.


----------



## darli (8 May 2017)

Any news yet?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 May 2017)

Nope, nothing yet.

I need to pop over to the Vets in a couple of days, so hopefully I'll get an update then.


----------



## darli (9 May 2017)

Fingers crossed then.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 May 2017)

1st treatment today at 3.30pm. I'm feeling a bit nervous as I don't know quite what to expect. I do hope it (Liverpool cream) isn't too painful for her.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 May 2017)

I have used Liverpool cream loads of times it's never been awful.
I usually get some Danilon to use as if I feel they need it .
Ps I hasten to add I use the Liverpool cream on the horses not myself .


----------



## southerncomfort (13 May 2017)

My old girl had the flat type of sarcoids in her armpit area.  The vet advised to leave them alone and they never gave her any bother at all, thank goodness.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 May 2017)

She's had the first treatment at 75% strength and it all went smoothly. I have some bute so she hopefully won't be too uncomfortable. It's good to know that your experiences with it were OK, GS.  

Next application - Monday.


----------



## chestnut cob (13 May 2017)

Mine was treated for an occult sarcoids on his sheath. Three applications of full strength cream. After the first it was a bit swollen but nothing after the second or third. He barely noticed it. Sarcoids went scabby and peeled off. He now has a tiny scar. It was 5 yrs ago and he's never had any since.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 May 2017)

She's now had her fourth treatment and the skin is starting to come away. She is obviously in discomfort, poor lass, but is having painkillers twice a day to help with that. The final treatment is on Monday and then we wait and see as her final check is about five weeks after the treatment with the cream is finished.


----------



## Goldenstar (21 May 2017)

Fingers crossed , make sure the vets keep the left over cream just in case .


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 May 2017)

Thanks.  I have checked and they do keep the cream. Phew!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 May 2017)

Fingers crossed for you both!

My then 4 yr old cob had a rapidly growing spherical sarcoid on her face, just where it could be rubbed by a cavesson noseband. My vet excised it under sedation and local anaesthetic, closed the wound with half a dozen stitches and sent the lump off for testing. It was definitely a sarcoid. Two yrs on there is no sign of recurrence, thank goodness. I do check it frequently though, probably far more often than necessary!


----------



## Tyssandi (21 May 2017)

Faracat said:



			Thanks.  I have checked and they do keep the cream. Phew!
		
Click to expand...

Mine had bute at first but then stopped as she seemed ok, the second course no bute needed,  my vet kept the liverpool cream too and used it on the second session.  

Don't worry Fara   they can hit it again as my mare had 2 courses and then a new one started near her boobies but that fell off as the vet put the band around.  The face 9one is the one they were worried about on my mare as it was a shallow one sporeading across her face like a rash.

 I will take a new picture of that so you can see it does work and upload later


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 May 2017)

Thanks T, I'd be very interested in seeing a pic.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 June 2017)

Well she had a check up this morning and one armpit is looking a little rougher than the vet would like. She needs another check in 4 - 6 weeks and then it will be decided if she needs another course of the cream or not.


----------



## MagicMelon (1 July 2017)

I know lots of people might roll their eyes since some seem to anti it. But when one of my horses sarcoids started to get irritated by flies one summer, it turned a bit yucky so I began feeding golden paste (turmeric, black pepper, coconut oil) and I mixed sudocrem with turmeric which I put on thickly. It helped with keeping the flies from annoying it for a start, but I was amazed how quickly it began healing up and then shrunk to nothing!  That was 2 years ago and still the area there is smooth with only a very small area of black skin showing. Im sure it doesnt always work, and of course the vet is the number 1 option here especially if they're serious ones but just giving my experience from treating this one.


----------

